# Mercury Astro Flite - Please Help to ID How Old



## we-r-1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got this bike it is in good shape but I do not know the age. your feed back is very much appreciated.


----------



## ratina (Jan 29, 2012)

picture doesnt work


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2012)

*serial number needed*

Mercury? Or is it a Murray?
Can't help without the serial number.
should be located on the frame rear dropout.  ie...MO??
Let's see some pictures


----------



## we-r-1 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Finally I Added the Pics ...!*

Please give your feedback.


----------



## we-r-1 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pics are Posted*



jd56 said:


> Mercury? Or is it a Murray?
> Can't help without the serial number.
> should be located on the frame rear dropout.  ie...MO??
> Let's see some pictures




Please help to ID this bike's age.


----------



## we-r-1 (Jan 31, 2012)

*There are Some pics of The Bike*



ratina said:


> picture doesnt work




Below are the pics.


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 1, 2012)

It looks like a 2000 Murray bicycle trying to capture it's past to keep the company going in it's last years by using one of their old names, they started having springer forks back at the time and by looking at the last two numbers 00 on the sticker at the bottom bracket is how I am sure it's from 2000.

Here is a late 90's-2000 Murray Valiant. 
http://p2.la-img.com/459/2885/1243021_1_l.jpg


----------



## we-r-1 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Thank You kngtmat*



kngtmat said:


> It looks like a 2000 Murray bicycle trying to capture it's past to keep the company going in it's last years by using one of their old names, they started having springer forks back at the time and by looking at the last two numbers 00 on the sticker at the bottom bracket is how I am sure it's from 2000.
> 
> Here is a late 90's-2000 Murray Valiant.
> http://p2.la-img.com/459/2885/1243021_1_l.jpg






Thank you kngtmat! Do you have any idea of value of a bike like this? Does it worth my time and money to restore this?


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 3, 2012)

I would keep it the way it is but maybe use some touch up paint for some areas, I don't know about when this bike was made but like on my 94 Murray Monterey a few of the stickers might have a number on it that if you look at Sears Parts Direct part number search they might or might not have it but since it's very well new I'm not sure they would have it.

Wash it & clean it up, I use Turtle Wax chrome polish and rust remover from Walmart for $1.98 with a brass brush to clean the rust off the chrome which some will come off easy and some wil take a little bit of work to get off.

Really cool bike, since it has a springer and not a regular fork maybe it could be around $90-$110 or maybe a little bit more if you would sell it after you clean it but I would wait to hear from anyone else before considering what I have said just to be sure since I am not too much on worth of most bicycles.


----------



## tedmcc (Aug 22, 2014)

*Not very valuable is my guess.*

I actually created the graphics for this line of cruisers for murray during the 90s. This is one of the bikes in the series resurrecting the old Murray name "Mercury". I'm guessing there is no real value but I will say the frame and some of the components are virtually the same tooling as the original bikes from the 60s or earlier. Not up on my bike history... some improvement to the manufacturing process, welding etc. but practically the same as the originals.

hope that helps.


----------

